# Any 2210 Owners Part II



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Still waiting! For prospective buyers I will attempt to give a comprehensive review of my JD 2210 with a FEL (Front End Loader) and 62" MMM (Mid Mount Mower). 

I have about 80 hours on the unit that I purchased last fall.

*JD 2210* 
The JD 2210 is a Sub-Compact Utility Tractor with a 23 HP Yanmar 3 cylinder diesel, HST, selectable 4WD, Power Steering, Mid and Rear PTO, 3pt hitch, and ROPS. It weighs 1400 lbs with no attachments. Mine is equipped with Turf Tires.

*PROS* 
*Yanmar 3cyl Diesel / Fuel Economy* 
- From all accounts that I have read, Yanmar makes great diesel engines. 
- Mines starts easily and sips fuel. 
- I seem to be getting about 7 hours on per 5 gallons of diesel. 
- It starts easily, runs smooth, and has great torque.

*Great Build Quality and Assembly*
- There does not appear to be any cheap junk in the makeup of this tractor.
- All the nuts and bolts were torqued well the first time I re-torqued, with paint marks indicating it had been done.
- Fluid plugs are easily accessible and of good quality.


*Great Ergonomics* 
- The 2210 has a step-through platform for easy entry and exiting.
- The HST forward and reverse pedals seem more natural to me than the "Treadle Pedal" or rocker pedal of competing brands.
- The SCV or hydraulic Selective Control Valve that moves the loader up and down and the bucket fore and aft, is placed by the right leg which seems more natural compared to dash mounting on competing models. 
- The Rockshaft Control (controls the up and down movement of the 3pt hitch), the Hi - Lo transmission selector, throttle, and PTO selector (Mid or Rear engagagement) are all well placed.
- Tach, fuel gauge, and idiot lights are easily visible.
- Decent vision over hood.

*FWD (Four Wheel Drive)*
- The front wheels have mechanical, on-the-fly, selectable engagement.
- I use 4WD more than I thought.
- 4WD does great in muddy conditions and is a must for FEL work and towing.

*3-Point Hitch / Towing Capacity*
- I use this more than I thought I would.
- 3-pt hitch adapter allows for a receiver hitch and ball to be placed on the back of the tractor. It also allows for ballasting to offset the weight of the FEL.
- I use the receiver hitch to chain and move large logs, and to attach my 5' X 8' utility trailer so I can haul tools and brush around my property. I also use it to easily move a 16' tandem axle flatbed trailer.
- I Can tow my 79 Jeep Wagoneer Quadra-Trac up an incline with no slippage or power deficiency. 
- I have not had the leak on the top plate where the 3pt top link is attached that others have reported.

*FEL with 49" Bucket*
- Easy to put on or take off. 4-5 minutes.
- I have used this a lot more than I thought I would. 
- Surprised how easily it moved 3 inch rock and chad.
- I have a Woods bolt-on toothbar. Recently I was surprised how well the bucket would skim and dig topsoil without it.
- I do not have an level indicator on my bucket. I am glad nobody was watching me the first hour I operated the bucket. I could have got more work done with a good set of Tonka Toys! :jumprope: 


*62" MMM*
- The 62" Mid Mount Mower is a breeze to attach and take off. 2-3 minutes either way.
- PTO driven.
- Gives a great cut.
- JD blades (X 3) are quality, tough blades.
- I'm able to mow through 3ft high grass.
- I've never clogged the discharge chute.
- Deck stays relatively clean underneath.



*CONS*
- No temperature gauge! Just an idiot light.
- The 62" MMM in theory is easy to adjust, but I am having problems with the height controller being able to turn freely and lock out the lift arms.
I will have the dealer look at it.
- The fuel tank filler is on the hood. I've learned to stand on the step-through platform and use a big fuel funnel when fueling.
- I would like a more comfortable seat, like on the X-Series.
- Access the the Suction Screen filter located inside the HST is a real PITA. See 
50 hr service on 2210
- You must be diligent in keeping derbis that is sucked in by diesel cooling fan off the outer cowling screens and inner screen in front of radiator. I think this is common to other makes, but again calls to attention the need for a temperature gauge.


*SUMMARY*
As you can see, the pros far outweigh the cons in my experience with this tractor. Of course, there have been times when I wanted something with more size/power. But isn't that the way with everything? The compact size and 4WD is great for accessing tight areas in the woods, and the 2210 is a great mower with good ergonomics. The ease of attaching and removing the MMM and FEL is a huge positive, as is the 3 cylinder fuel-sipping, proven Yanmar.
I hope this helps someone who is looking for a something in between a L&G tractor and a CUT.
The 2210 has exceeded my expectations, and appears to be a quality unit.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great review Mow! I am sure this will help someone looking for a CUT in this class and give them some good comparison and expectation points. 80 hours your first season? Sounds like you are putting it to some good use!   I got the level indicator on my 430 loader. I know what you mean about trying to get acustomed to the position and feel of the bucket. I would have a tough time without it. I had the dealer paint level indicator rod portion showing when the bucket is level, yellow. That makes it very easy and undistracting to ensure the bucket is level. It would be great if you can follow up on this review when you get to 200 hours. I think the observations and impressions further down the road over time give a good indication as to how the machine holds up over time. Thanks again for the great review!:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Good review Mow i have like the 2210 since they come out. But i don't have enough land to get one maybe one day.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Jody. I was keeping my 2210 in my garage (I have some old farmland 30 miles from me that I intend to build on later) last fall and winter. I mowed my 4000 sq. ft front yard with it one time. My wife sez what do you think the neighbors are going to say, and I said I hope they say there's a guy who chose 5 minutes of mowing over 35 minutes of mowing!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*PS Jody* 

Remember that those of us that have bigger properties are constantly trying to keep up with green growth, while you're sitting back with a cold one admiring your baby moons!

Seriously though, you have a really nice place and good shed (with a big door if I recall) and a couple of cool mowers. If you ever move to a larger property I would seriously recommend a CUT or a Sub-CUT. The only bad thing is having to pay for them! (Andy where's that dollar sign smilie?)


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 2210 and I think your review is right on. 20 hours on mine.

Kurt


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hallelujah!, another 2210 owner. Welcome to the forum, Kurt. Hope you are enjoying your tractor. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by horseman1 _
> *I have a 2210 and I think your review is right on. 20 hours on mine.
> 
> Kurt *



I rememeber you got that for fathers day, or very recently? 20 hrs added up quick....PTO hours like with mowing add up quick, in comparison I use mine for FEL, rear blade & rake, aerator and towing, so the PTO hours (1 to 1 @ 540 RPM or 2200RPM) dont add up fast...I cant see my Tiller or PHD adding all that much hours since its not like mowing...I'm only at 80 hrs on my 4100...
my Cub does the mowing (90 hrs)

Duc


----------

